# Sync problems



## Ambrilli (May 19, 2020)

LR works fine on my mobile but keeps freezing, not syncing on Desktop app: Problems with updating titles, clicking on filmstrip doesn't show right image on main panel, trying to go to Edit Preferences causes whole of LR to freeze.   Cloud icon says 'syncing up to date' .  Consulting with Adobe helpdesk is like plaiting fog.   Any help much appreciated!

Lightroom version: 3.2.1 [ 20200403-1047-0e59df2 ] (Apr  3 2020)
NGL Version: 1.14.0.16
Operating system: Windows 10
OS Version: 10.0 [18362]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Computer model: HP HP ENVY Desktop 795-00xx / Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8400 CPU @ 2.80GHz
Logical processor count: 6
Processor speed: 2.8 GHz
Built-in memory: 8091.1 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 8091.1 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 1109.1 MB (13.7%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 1500.5 MB
Memory cache size: 515.5 MB
Internal Camera Raw version: 12.2.1 [ 415 ]
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
Camera Raw virtual memory: 412MB / 4045MB (10%)
Camera Raw real memory: 412MB / 8091MB (5%)
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1920x1080
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: No, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: No

Graphics Processor Info: DirectX: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (26.21.14.3107) - 4 GB
Graphics Processor Detail: loaded: Yes, supported: Yes, compute: Yes, init: I4_GPU3, hard: success, soft: success, wl: Yes, bl: No
OS Media Capability: true


----------



## clee01l (May 19, 2020)

In preferences under the Performance  tab,  Change the "Use Graphisc Processor" dropdown  from "Auto" to "Off" and see if that makes a difference


----------



## Ambrilli (May 19, 2020)

clee01l said:


> In preferences under the Performance  tab,  Change the "Use Graphisc Processor" dropdown  from "Auto" to "Off" and see if that makes a difference


Thanks for your help but unfortunately that's the one thing I've tried and it hasn't made  difference


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 20, 2020)

It would be useful to establish if the sync has an issue with the mobile part or the Desktop (you don't say if the cloud icon you're referring to is the one on the mobile app or the desktop)

Check where it's getting caught by going onto the web interface for Lr - so on your desktop app, cloud symbol, Lightroom Web. See if the photos from mobile are there to narrow it down.


----------



## Ambrilli (May 20, 2020)

Hello - I think I am using the wrong terminology - perhaps this isn't a 'sync' problem at all. 
If I look desktop app, web interface and mobile app - they all show exactly the same photos - nothing is missing. 
However, the desktop app doesn't perform correctly.  I cannot update the titles.  When I type a new title into the title box it gets stuck there and shows up for every photo in the catalogue.  I can update titles on both the mobile app and the web app and it works fine - they both show the correct, updated titles for the correct photos.  But the desktop app doesn't - the titles have not updated.   There are other oddities - like I say the filmstrip view sometimes gets stuck and so does the Preferences tab.  
I'm not sure what to do now because Adobe say they will have to access my computer remotely which I'm not especially keen on.   I'm wondering whether it would do any good to export the catalogue and then re-import it? Could the problem be my own PC spec?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 21, 2020)

This is nothing to do with sync then.

Can you also clarify the version of Lr you're using - you displayed the Lightroom desktop (cloud) version, and posted on the cloud forum, yet you talk of a catalog and filmstrip - which are Lightroom Classic descriptions. Can you open the specific Lightroom program and check please?

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/which-lightroom-version-am-i-using/


----------



## Ambrilli (May 22, 2020)

Sorry! I'm new to all this and terminology is confusing. 
It is *definitely* Lightroom desktop app (Cloud based version) - Lightroom version: 3.2.1 [ 20200403-1047-0e59df2 ] (Apr 3 2020) 
By catalogue - I mean ALL the photos I've imported.  And it's the 'Detail' view (not 'filmstrip')which doesn't always work properly.  Although it IS working now.  Still can't update my titles though.  
Adobe got me to move  some 'manage catalogue' files onto the desktop, and to rename one of the data folders to 'old data': neither of which have worked.  I have also turned off the GPU and tried uninstalling and re-installing. 
No improvement from any of these measures!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for checking the version. we don't want to give poor advise through misunderstanding terminology, so appreciate your having checked.

Titles - so, you seem to enter it on one photo and it appears on everything? Just a point to check - you don't have all of the photos selected do you before you enter it on the one you want?


----------



## Ambrilli (May 23, 2020)

No - definitely not.  Although I have been trying to batch edit titles - as this is crucial to what I need to use Lightroom for.  But I have also tried to edit each photo individually - and this isn't working either. 

To explain: My work involves cataloguing hundreds of plants which make up a botanical plant collection in a public garden.  So I often have multiple images of one plant - say Cotoneaster multiflorus.  So I select those 3 photos ( using mouse click and shift) and when I have selected them I type into the title box 'Cotoneaster multiflorus' and press 'enter'.  But now if I click onto any photo on the screen they all show 'Cotoneaster multiflorus' in the title box.   The same happens if I just try to do it on one single photo. 
I am sure that I am not doing it incorrectly. It is a very simple function and when I first uploaded Lightroom I was doing it quite happily and changed the names of hundreds of photos.  But now it is simply not working.  I am able to edit the titles of these photos on the web app and on my mobile.  (Although there doesn't seem to be an option to batch edit titles on these??).  

Interestingly I can still edit the 'key words' feature on the cloud-based app.  It works fine.  Including batch editing key words.  I suppose I could put my 'title' in keywords but I don't really want to and I think there is a limit to key words anyway (?) so it's not going to accommodate hundreds of unique botanical plant names.  Instead I've been using the keywords feature to record the bed number where the plant is located.  This works well as I can select my generic bed numbers from the keyword drop-down list. 

It's as though Lightroom is getting 'stuck'.   There are other oddities occasionally appearing.  For example, when I open up the desktop app the introductory Adobe panel with the image of the dog gets stuck on the screen.  Also occasionally the title panel on the right doesn't show properly - it is half cut off.  And sometimes going to 'Preferences' freezes the whole app and I have to go to my Task Manager to close Adobe down. 

Weird and very frustrating as I have so many plants to catalogue.  And it's really important that I catalogue at the end of each day before I forget what I have photographed!  

I am thinking of trying to export my images, uninstalling and then reinstalling the app and then re-importing everything.  Do you think it's worth a try? 

Thanks so much for your advice.


----------

